# 801 Gas Powermaster



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I just bought an appx 1958 Powermaster. When it was test drove it ran fine...no problems....went to pick it up and it was loaded with no problems. As luck would have it........got it home and when it was partially unloaded (on an angle with the front end up) it idled down and cut off. I checked the gas and added alittle. It will crank and run smooth but after appx 2,3,or 4 minutes it will idle down and cut off. Any ideas? I do know the owner replaced the small piece of rubber fuel line hose behind the carb. between the time I looked at it and picked it up. Any Ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

First thing I would check is that the fuel shut-off valve under the tank is OPEN. The PO may have closed the valve to put the hose on, and forgotten to open it?? You can get a few minutes of run time from the fuel in the carburetor bowl.

If it is open, next thing to check is that you have free flow of fuel at the carburetor. Close the shut-off valve. Disconnect the fuel line at the carburetor. Open the shut-off valve. You should have a good rush flow of fuel. A trickle flow is not acceptable. 

Ford tractors normally have a fuel screen that fits up inside the fuel tank. It is attached to a shut-off valve. You have to drain the tank and remove the valve to get to this screen. While you're at it, take a good look inside your tank - you may want to flush it out with a little gas. 

If you have a sediment bowl, it also has a fuel screen to check. 

There might be a fuel screen at the elbow where the fuel line attaches to the carburetor (I don't know if there is a screen here, but it doesn't hurt to take a look). Older Fords have a screen in this elbow, I just don't know about your tractor.

When you've got all the screens cleaned give it a flow check to see if fuel flows freely to the carb. A trickle flow is not acceptable.


----------

